# Doing so good at SAR



## CWhitney (Oct 14, 2013)

We have a volunteer Search and Rescue team for the police dept. We have been working with the SAR guy and my Milo did amazing doing run aways with people. And he did the runaways and recalled no problem when we did practiced ourselves in the desert.

So proud of him!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:congratulations: Milo! You'll make a great SAR dog.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Excellent work Milo!!!!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Bravo!


----------



## CWhitney (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks y'all


----------



## Roko (Aug 12, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

nice!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Good Job!!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Great job!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Great Job.


----------

